

Habits of the World's Smartest People (Infographic) - grej
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/228313

======
lutusp
This is complete trash -- a mixture of the most deplorable kind of pop
psychology, unsupported claims, even misspelled words. It represents
pseudoscientific social psychology at its worst.

